# Tv Reception



## Chuck Reigle (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi fellow Outback owners. I have a 2012 312BH. I got it just before July 4th. So far we are loving it. It's perfect for the 2 kids we have. I'm having a problem with TV repection. My main TV is receiving decent over the air digital channels. But my other jacks are getting either rather weak or no channels at all. I leave the green booster light on, but to no avail. Does anyone have a suggestion on what to do, such as upgrade the anntenna, or some sort of booster?

Thanks...


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

The booster amplifies the signal coming down the antenna line. I suspect that there is either no connection or a loose connection in the cable line. Mine has a signal splitter behind the TV---the downcoming signal is "split" into several lines that wander around inside the walls. The main line continues to the TV and that works well.

Check out that splitter area first; my immediate suspicion goes to a loose connector.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If that doesn't work, pull the booster out of the wall or ceiling. The connections on my booster in the 21RS were all loose when we got it.


----------



## Chuck Reigle (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I will try these this weekend


----------



## Chuck Reigle (Sep 12, 2012)

This advice was great. I found my splitter behind the radio/dvd player. I took the radio out and found all the connections very very very loose. It is crazy how loose these were. Has anyone tried the Winegard Wingman antenna attachement. It looks interesting to me, I'm thinking I could get my Baltimore Channels at my campground. I'm about 60-70 miles away.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

You'd think people had been down this road before! You can probably find an answer to just about every question you'll ever have regarding Outbacks right here on this forum! I wish I could help you, but we never use the antenna when we camp. We're too remote for any channels, so we use the satellite dish. This topic was brought up recently, and if I remember correctly, the solution lies with a particular Radio Shack antenna booster, and not the Wingman. Search around and you should find the topic easily.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I think this is what you want. Seems to work very well...

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103092


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the wingman and didn't notice any real difference in signal strength when I first installed it. That was before everything went all digital which is what the wingman is designed to pull in so I'm not sure if it has really helped or not.


----------

